

Tech Internship Salaries That Will Make Your Eyes Water - CapitalistCartr
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2014/12/05/tech_internship_salaries_an_even_longer_list_that_will_make_your_eyes_water.html

======
cafard
They don't make my eyes water. I wish these kids the best. Ms. Allen's
argument is silly. One perpetuates privilege much more with unpaid or ill-paid
internship offer.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
I believe strongly that interns should be paid, but I had no idea some were
paid this highly. Personally, I'm with you; I'm thrilled they are.

